# bc bud depot



## homegrown998 (Oct 18, 2008)

says it ships world wide and they have alot of good strains. anybody have any luck with them? my town is dry and im a fiend thats whyi cant leave your site alone today.


----------



## gmo (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Homegrown, hxxp://www.seedbankupdate.com lists bcbuddepot as a 'rip off site' for sending inferior product or never sending product at all.  There are several people here who order successfully (yes, people in the USA too) from dr. chronic, seedboutique, peakseeds, and bcseedking.  Check out that link I left for some more reliable seedbanks that ship worldwide.


----------



## homegrown998 (Oct 18, 2008)

oh, thanks gmo i should probolly do alittle more research before i post sometimes. i guess the best looking sites are the ones to watch out for, thanks again


----------



## umbra (Oct 18, 2008)

Think about it this way. If a seedbank is really good, they don't need to advertise in High Times. It's a word of mouth business. The seedbanks that have advertised in the past, no longer exist. Ask Marc Emory, Neville Schoenmaker, ect. When The Seed Bank was at its peak in the mid to late '80s, the USA government went after Neville. Even though he lived in Holland and was aussie. He wound up going back to australia for 20 year old drug crimes. All of this was USA pressure. Marc was canadian, and USA pressure put him in prison as well. So seed banks that draw aolt of attention to themselves are bound to either not really sell seeds, or are looking to get busted. Would you want your name and address from their computer to be found? Smaller, more discreet bean merchants are a much better choice.


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 7, 2008)

makes me wander about attitude, Ive heard good things here but there all over high times.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 7, 2008)

there are so many better companies than BCBD 
my friend ordered 10 packs of
the purps got 6 seeds 1 crushed
blue buddha 5 seeds
sweet god 10 seeds 2 crushed 1 still white
i seen these plants they definetly werent any of strains he ordered. he tried to get replacements after multiple e-mails they finally agreed to fix the order they sent all 3 ten packs some seeds were immature but again not the strains he ordered those 3 pack grew different to. i dont know if its good bagseed with lots of pheno's or actually different strains that are just average at best. but because there advertisement is so appealing he wont take my advice and leave them in the dust. i grew 25$ nirvana strains that would blow anything he got from them away in yeild and potency


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't use Peakseeds.  They are a rip-off. use peakseedbc.com they are the real guys.  Somebody is just trying to make $ off of their name.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 10, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Don't use Peakseeds.  They are a rip-off. use peakseedbc.com they are the real guys.  Somebody is just trying to make $ off of their name.


there's a few site's like that people are setting up mock sites to sell beans 
people like that are just ruining the seed market. there selling junk genetics and most people dont realize there ordering from a mock site.


----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2008)

I decided to go to the heart of the issue. I called BC BUD DEPOT. They are now in spain. I asked them flat out about their bad reputation all of the internet. I told them I was from High Times. They flat out hung up on me. That says it all.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 10, 2008)

as stated on other threads,i order only from marijuana-seeds.nl  i have ordered from others with bad results,some their fault,some mine as a newbie.i have been very satisfied with this place.i am awaiting an order now,for 30 seed with 5 freebies.good for me up to date


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 10, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> as stated on other threads,i order only from marijuana-seeds.nl  i have ordered from others with bad results,some their fault,some mine as a newbie.i have been very satisfied with this place.i am awaiting an order now,for 30 seed with 5 freebies.good for me up to date



I ordered from them 28 October, hoping today is delivery day.  I'm getting impatient at this point.


----------

